# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Nieuwe aanpak voor gewichtsbeheersing

## Rachell

*Slinc. concept*

Het Slinc. concept, dat niet alleen de nadruk legt op afvallen, maar vooral ook op het ‘op gewicht blijven’. Want dat is vaak de grootste uitdaging. Een behandelmethode die bestaat uit een combinatie van een voedingsprogramma, intensieve persoonlijke begeleiding en beweging. De meest effectieve manier om blijvend af te vallen, zo blijkt ook uit een studie van voedingswetenschappers van de Wageningen Universiteit.

Het Slinc. voedingsprogramma is gebaseerd op een gezond eetpatroon aangevuld met (plantaardige) voedingssupplementen. Het is een uniek programma, waarbij je normaal kunt blijven eten, maar toch gemiddeld 1kg per week afvalt! Als man kun je zelfs een gemiddelde van 1,5 tot 2kg per week behalen. Dit in tegenstelling tot veel andere voedingsprogramma’s waarbij je normaal mag blijven eten en gemiddeld maar 0,5kg per week verliest.

*Intensieve persoonlijke begeleiding*
Gedurende het gehele traject staat de deelnemer onder intensieve persoonlijke begeleiding van een voedingsdeskundige. Deze bekijkt wekelijks de wegingen, bespreekt de afgelopen en komende week, beantwoordt vragen en geeft praktische tips. Tevens adviseert en begeleidt de coach in een bewegingsprogramma. 

*Streefgewicht halen en behouden*
Naast dat Slinc. is ontwikkeld om mensen te helpen in hun strijd tegen overgewicht, heeft het ook tot doel ze bewust te maken van een gezonde levensstijl. Hierdoor zal de deelnemer na het behalen van zijn/haar streefgewicht ook beter op gewicht blijven. Bij Slinc. houdt het niet op als je je streefgewicht hebt behaald. Slinc. kent een onderhoudsprogramma dat ondersteuning biedt om je gewicht te behouden. Ook dit programma is onder persoonlijke begeleiding met onder andere een wekelijkse weging.

Met Slinc. bereik je je streefgewicht, maar leer je ook hoe je dit gewicht kunt behouden. Slinc. is ‘a way of life’. 

Kijk voor deelname, verkooppunten en meer informatie op www.slinc.nl

----------

